
New Konsole Website - ognarb
https://carlschwan.eu/kde/webdev/2019/06/23/new-konsole-website.html
======
ktpsns
This is really beautiful. Maybe it should even show more of Konsole's exciting
features (all the small gems that make it the most powerful virtual terminal
for the "Linux desktop").

Thanks to all people who put their time in the KDE website project and Konsole
itself!

